# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  OHAL değil sıkıyönetim!

## bozok

*Bahçeli yanılıyor: OHAL değil sıkıyönetim!*



Devlet Bahçeli, yanılıyor. üünkü PKK saldırılarının yoğunlaştığı bölgelerde OHAL (Olağanüstü Hal) ilan edilmesini istedi. Oysa, gereken şey, OHAL değil, *“sıkıyönetim”*dir.

Geçen yazımda OHAL’in ve sıkıyönetimin Anayasamızda yer aldığını ve koşulları gerektiğinde, duruma göre bu iki kurumdan birinin yürürlüğe konmasının Hükümet’in ve TBMM’nin görevi olduğunu belirtmiş ve Anayasa’nın 122/1. maddesi hükmünü anımsatmıştım. Bu maddeyi bir kez daha okuyalım:

_“.... olağanüstü hal ilanını gerektiren hallerden daha vahim şiddet hareketlerinin yaygınlaşması....., ayaklanma olması veya vatan veya Cumhuriyete karşı kuvvetli ve eylemli bir kalkışmanın veya ülkenin ve milletin bölünmezliğini içten ve dıştan tehlikeye düşüren şiddet hareketlerinin yaygınlaşması sebepleriyle, Cumhurbaşkanı başkanlığında toplanan Bakanlar Kurulu, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun da görüşünü aldıktan sonra, süresi altı ayı aşmamak üzere yurdun bir veya birden fazla bölgesinde veya bütününde sıkıyönetim ilan edebilir....”_ 

Bu da TBMM’nin onayına sunulacak, sürenin uzatılması da yine TBMM’nin kararı ile olacaktır.

ülkemizde yaşananların tam anlamıyla ve bütünüyle bu maddede belirtilen nitelikte olduğu yadsınamaz.

* * *

Sıkıyönetim sözünü henüz kimse ağzına almıyor, yalnızca bir OHAL önerisi ortaya atılabildi ve bunun tartışması başlayabildi. Hemen iki açıdan OHAL’e karşı çıkıldı:

1- ünceki dönemde de OHAL vardı ama PKK yine varlığını sürdürüyordu,
2- OHAL olursa halkın “huzur”u kaçar!

Bu iki itiraza da benim yanıtım şudur:

1- Ben de zaten (o dönemde OHAL’in ne gibi yararları olduğunu bir yana bırakarak) OHAL ilan edilsin demiyorum, sıkıyönetimin yürürlüğe konulması gerektiğini söylüyorum. 

2- Doğrudur, bir bölümün huzuru kaçar, ama vatanının esenliğini düşünenlerin değil! PKK’ya destek verenlerin huzuru kaçar. Hele bir de sıkıyönetim ilan edilirse iyice huzurları kaçar!.. Ben de işte tam da bu nedenle sıkıyönetim öneriyorum ya!

* * *

şu soru da yanıtlanmalıdır: OHAL ve hele sıkıyönetim ilan edilebilmesinin olanağı var mıdır?

Yanıt açıktır: şu aşamada kesinlikle yoktur. üünkü:

1- Ne ABD ve ne de AB buna izin verir, iktidar da bu gazetenin okurlarının çok iyi bildiği nedenlerle aksi bir tutum içine giremez.

2- Hele sıkıyönetimin sözü bile iktidarın uykusunun kaçmasına yeter, çünkü bu durumda sıkıyönetim ilan edilen yerlerde tüm yetkiler TSK’nın eline geçecektir; generaller, amiraller, subaylar, astsubaylar topluca tutuklanırlarken yetkilerin TSK’ya devredilmesi bir karabasandır onlar için...

* * *

OHAL’e (önerilirse elbette sıkıyönetime de) karşı çıkanlar ya da kimi “saf” veya “iyi niyetli” kişiler de, PKK sorununun sosyal ve ekonomik önlemlerle çözülebileceğini öne sürüyorlar. Oysa, yineleyeyim ki:

1- ülkede aynı sosyoekonomik koşullarda bulunan başka bölgelerindeki halk, devlete karşı ayaklanmak şöyle dursun, PKK’ya nefret beslemektedirler.

2- PKK ve siyasal uzantılarının kendileri hiçbir zaman sosyoekonomik iyileştirme isteklerinde bulunmuş değildir.

3- Asayişin sıfır olduğu bir yerde, bu sorun ortadan kaldırılmadan sosyoekonomik iyileştirme olabileceğini sanmak tam bir aymazlıktır.

4- PKK olayının yabancı güçlerle örgütlendiğini, açıktan desteklendiğini bilmeyen kalmamıştır. Başbakan haklıdır: PKK taşerondur. İyi de, o zaman nasıl olur da sosyoekonomik iyileştirmelerle bu terörün önünü alabilirsiniz?

* * *

OHAL de, sıkıyönetim de, hiç kuşkusuz, tam bir çözüm sağlayamaz. PKK’nın Kuzey Irak’taki varlığına da son vermek gerekir. Ama eğer, o bölgeden Türk topraklarına sızan teröristler, uygun ortam bulamazlarsa, Kuzey Irak’a girmeden de PKK saldırılarının önemli ölçüde önü kesilmiş olur. Bunu sağlayacak olan da, sıkıyönetimdir.

Kuzey Irak ve Barzani’nin “huzur”unun kaçırılması konusunu bir başka yazıda ele alacağım.


*üetin YETKİN* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 24 Haziran 2010

----------

